# Help Identify



## hippichild71 (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## balloontirecruiser (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm, looks kind of like a Bowden knockoff  Are you sure it's a bicycle? It almost looks like a mini scooter or vespa sort of rig. Good luck. 

http://www.brooklynmuseum.org/exhibitions/luce/images/bowden_spacelander_542.jpg

(Spacelander)


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 30, 2008)

What you have is some version of a child?s pedal Vespa scooter. Someone on this site may recognize the model or the maker, I did a quick Google search which turned up several riding toys designed to look like a motor scooter but none exactly like yours. If no one here has any info you might try posting pictures on a Vespa forum where someone might have knowledge of your exact model.

Phil


----------



## hippichild71 (Nov 30, 2008)

balloontirecruiser said:


> Hmm, looks kind of like a Bowden knockoff  Are you sure it's a bicycle? It almost looks like a mini scooter or vespa sort of rig. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.brooklynmuseum.org/exhibitions/luce/images/bowden_spacelander_542.jpg
> 
> (Spacelander)



  I know its a bicycle i have the pedals and everything but the rims and tires i remember riding it when i was younger but cant find the rims anywhere.


----------

